# PPS-Pro and RO water



## Dutch-AquaDesign (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello,

I use PPS-pro for a wile now.
I'm very happy with it.

But now I will also start using 50% RO water with 50% tap water.
Do I need to threat my RO/Tap water with something (for example PPS Fertilizer)?

Thanks already

The Flying Dutchman


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What is the purpose of this?


----------



## Dutch-AquaDesign (Oct 23, 2006)

Edward said:


> What is the purpose of this?


I thought RO water consist no macro and micro traces, so I thought maybe I need to add them.

Thats the purpose....


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Some areas are lucky to have great tap water, some are not. Because I don't, I use RO exclusively. It is easy, plants and fish love it. What has to be taken care of is consistent Ca of 20 - 30 ppm by CaCO4. Don't worry about Mg, KH and pH. If you want to mix tap with RO you need to make sure you have the same ratio every time, plants hate changes.


----------

